# SRRV Applicants Advisory from the Philippine Retirement Authority



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Advisory from the Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA)*

As a precautionary measure against the spread of the Corona virus disease (COVID-19) and the following recommendation of the Philippine government's Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-EID), the Philippine retirement Authority will be implementing a No-contact policy in various PRA transactions starting 16 March - 14 April 2020 or until further notice.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I wonder how they will process renewals?

At least I am good until Sept 2021.

What is happening at the BI for the folks on tourist visas? Are their renewals being processed? Will they get extensions if under lock down or are they looking at ending up paying hefty fines and risking deportation and blacklisting? With lots of people on two month cycles I can imagine that many will be unable to renew in time for various reasons related to the lock downs and closures of offices.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's the official Facebook Link to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration and it has their hours of operation open or closed it currently shows they will be open for business Monday 16 March, this is a good spot to check before a run.
https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/


----------

